# Teufel Concept B 20 rauschen! Wie kann ich dem Abhilfe schaffen?



## Plinius (14. November 2011)

hallo leute 

ich habe heute meine Teufel Concept B 20 bekommen
sie schauen toll aus, aufs erste klingen sie auch gut
ABER

sobald sie eingeschaltet werden hört man ein Rauschen (nennt man sowas grundrauschen?)
ist da was kaputt wenn die rauschen?
kann das am beigelegten audio kabel liegen? sollte ich das gegen ein höherwertigeres tauschen? (wenn ja, welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?)
kann das an meiner soundkarte liegen? (Realtek ALC1200)

ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für euren rat!

edit: oder könnte es auch störquellen geben?
die boxen stehen sehr knapp am bildschirm
die linke (passive) box ist ca 5cm vom wlan router entfernt
und ich hab die razer hydra am tisch stehen - ca 6cm von der rechten box entfernt


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. November 2011)

Die Lautsprecher des Concept B 20 bringen meines Wissens ein leichtes Eigenrauschen mit sich, an deinem Soundchip oder den Kabeln liegt es nicht.

Mfg


----------



## Plinius (14. November 2011)

ja ich hab auch gerade getestet einfach das audiokabel rauszuziehen...das ändert am rauschen nichts

das rauschen wird auch lauter je lauter ich die boxen drehe
und ich nehme das rauschen aus der rechten box fast wie einen pfeifton wahr... das ist sehr ärgerlich und nervig
wisst ihr ob das mit der zeit weggeht?
wird sowas besser? oder bleibt einem soetwas wenns out of the box auftritt?

ich hab auch schon versucht den router, der danebensteht, auszumachen aber das ändert auch nix am rauschen
hab schon das netzteil wo anders angesteckt
hab selbst den monitor ausgeschaltet um mal zu testen ob das eventuel die ursache ist
razer hydra hab ich auch aus und an gesteckt...keine veränderung

also für 100€ bin ich im moment geschockt über die schlechte qualität (ich behaupte mal dass so ein wahrnehmbares grundrauschen mangelnde qualität ist)
selbst bei meinen logitech x-230 hatte ich erst so ein rauschen wenn ich sie auf volle lautstärke gedreht hab, und bei den Teufel nehm ich es wahr obwohl ich sie gerade mal nur eingeschaltet habe, ohne die lautstärke zu erhöhen

ich hab mal dem Teufel support geschrieben, vll wissen die rat, ansonsten gehen die boxen zurück, ich hoffe Teufel ist da unkompliziert...

aber falls ihr einen rat für mich hättet mit dem das rauschen weggeht oder schwächer wird wäre ich sehr froh - an sich denk ich klingen die boxen gut, nur krieg ich teils echt ohrenweh von dem pfeifen das unterm rauschen steckt

edit: könnte vll ein neues netzteil abhilfe schaffen?
wenn ja, wie erkenne ich (zb beim mediamarkt) dass es das richtige für mich ist?
in der anleitung steht etwas von DC 17V = 2,3 A - kann ich mit diesen angaben ein netzteil suchen oder muss ich da auf was bestimmtes achten?


----------



## sipsap (14. November 2011)

schließ sie mal an einen mp3 player an. dann weißt ob es die boxen oder der onboard sound ist.


----------



## Plinius (14. November 2011)

naja wie gesagt, ich hab das audiokabel der boxen mal abgesteckt - das rauschen bleibt bestehen, also nehm ich an es sind die boxen

wenn ich übrigens köpfhörer an die boxen anstecke (irgendwie klingt das komisch xD) dann ist kein rauschen mehr über die boxen zu hören aber über die kopfhörer
was kann denn für sowas die ursache sein?

wenn ich zb modern warfare 3 spiele dann nehm ich das rauschen eigentlich nicht wahr, ich hab sogar einen sehr guten stereo klang und bin diesbezüglich mit den boxen sehr zufrieden, allerdings find ich das rauschen in "ruhigen momenten" sehr störend


----------



## Scheolin (14. November 2011)

Und du glaubst das man für 150€(oder was das B20 kostet) n gut klingendes, aktives, rauschfreies system bekommt? Es hat schon seinen Grund das es auch sooo teure Boxen gibt. Erwart halt nich soviel.

Das mit dem Kopfhörer hat damit zu tun das dann das Signal von der Endstufe an den KH geht, und nicht mehr an die Lautsprecher, also rauscht dann der KH.


----------



## Plinius (14. November 2011)

naja meine 50€ logitech boxen waren rauschfrei...also ja ich erwarte mir von 100€ boxen dass sie zumindest nicht so stark rauschen dass mir die ohren weh tun

wodurch entsteht dieses rauschen?
würde beispielsweise ein neues netztteil helfen?


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. November 2011)

Wie hat sich denn der teufel Support dazu geäussert ? 

Btw : hast du auch heute bei buffed.de einen Thread dazu eröffnet ? 

Mfg


----------



## Plinius (14. November 2011)

ja hab ich xD
desto mehr leute man fragt umso näher kommt man vll an die Lösung 

noch hab ich nichts gehört,hab gegen 5 eine mail per kontaktfomular geschickt,hatte zu dem zeitpunkt aber manche Infos noch nicht wie zb dass sie auch am mp3 player rauschen

ich würde eventuell gerne ein frischea nezzteil probieren falls das helfen kann,aber wie finde ich ein passendes?worauf muss ich achten?kriegt man gute bei saturn und co.?

und nochmals danke


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. November 2011)

Ob das Wechseln des Netzteil's was bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Und wenn, dann sollte es schon ein's von teufel sein, welches für das Gerät vorgesehen ist.

Ein Netzteil von Saturn usw würde ich nicht an das Ding anschliessen, auch wenn es z.b die selben Spezi's wie das Original hat. 
Die Garantie verlierst du dann bei einem Schaden automatisch.

Falls ich falsch liege, dann darf man mich gerne korrigieren. 

Mfg


----------



## Plinius (14. November 2011)

und wenn ich versuch einen klappferrit kern auf das teufel kabel zu hängen? schaden kann es ja nicht oder?aber könnte es helfen?


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. November 2011)

Willst du damit die Störungen auf die Leitung dämpfen ?

Sry, aber das ist nicht wirklich mein Bereich. 

Mfg


----------



## Plinius (14. November 2011)

naja ich werd auf jeden fall morgen schauen, dass ich einen klapp-ferrit besorge
allerdings macht mir sorgen, dass es sich beim netzteilkabel nicht um ein einzelnes rundes kabel handelt, sondern um ein "doppeltes"...also zwei dünne "würste" aneinander...

ob da so ein klapp-ferrit auch passt?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (14. November 2011)

Ganz spontan würde ich sagen, dass das Rauschen durch die Elektronik im Lautsprecher entsteht. Theoretisch kann das auch schon im PC bzw. durch den Soundchip entstehen, dann aber würde es bei rausgezogeneme Kabel nicht mehr auftreten. Daher bleibe ich bei der Vermutung, dass es die Elektronik im Lautsprecher ist. Ein Ferritkern dürfte da nichts bringen. Viel mehr würde ich mich da mit Teufel in Verbindung setzen und zur Not ein neues Set anfordern. Wenn das dann immer noch rauscht kann man immer noch alles wieder zurück geben. Allerdings habe ich auch einen Bekannten, der das gleiche System gekauft hat und sich bisher nicht über Rauschen beschwert hat. Ich schätze also, Du hast einfach ein etwas schlechteres Exemplar erwischt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. November 2011)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich auch einen Bekannten, der das gleiche System gekauft hat und sich bisher nicht über Rauschen beschwert hat. Ich schätze also, Du hast einfach ein etwas schlechteres Exemplar erwischt.


 
Schon etwas strange, wenn man in allen Test's des B 20 nachlesen kann, dass die Lautsprecher rauschen..

Wenn er sich nicht beschwert, heisst das noch nicht, dass die Dinger bei ihm nicht rauschen ? !

Mfg


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (15. November 2011)

> Wenn er sich nicht beschwert, heisst das noch nicht, dass die Dinger bei ihm nicht rauschen ? !



Richtig. Ich selber habe die da noch nicht großartig angehört. Kann sein, dass die wirklich rauschen, er aber immer Musik laufen, sie sonst abgeschaltet oder einfach ein schlechtes Gehör hat. ^^

Wenn tatsächlich auch schon mehrere Tests davon berichten, kann es natürlich wirklich sein, dass das Rauschen einfach bauartbedingt vorhanden ist. Hört man ja auch bei anderen Modellen immer mal wieder.


----------

